# Ivy growing under water?



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey all just wondering if anyone has ever tried to grow ivy's under water, one fell in from the corner of my aquarium and i kept it submerged and its growing new leaves if i am correct. i have to give it more time though but it looks healthy still.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Some terrestrial plants can grow submerged. As for ivy, I have no clue


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooo I dunno, I am wondering if Ivy puts off any toxic stuff?

All i know is I can't keep it because of my plant eating cats


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol well i guess we will find out, ive had it in the water for about 2 weeks and there are about 40 D.compressiceps fry and 4 German blue rams with it, it is a small plant though so i dont think the toxins would build up if there are any at all. i do see a new leaf coming and its growing towards the light .


----------

